# 8' Fisher Minute Mount Setup $950 North Canton OH 44721



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

8' Fisher Minute Mount plow with Mount , wiring harness and controls . $950
Was on 94-2000 Dodge 2500 
North Canton OH 44721 
330-571-8931


----------



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

Good price... If it was local to here I'd be surprised if it lasted even this long...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

450 miles .. hmmm


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seller


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

East coast special! $800. I just want it out of my yard. Great plow, just not popular around here. Works fine just had an extra 9.2 V Boss laying around so I took it off.


----------

